# Black Malinois



## Carmela Balcazar (Oct 22, 2006)

I just found out that there are black belgian malinois dogs. I always thought that they came only in shades of brown. Could someone explain the genetics of black-colored belgian malinois. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Across the pond they would call them Groenedalers.The blk Mals probably have some Belgian sheepdog in there or some other black dogs.You know noone would ever think about messing with a pedigree??right?

Did you know that brindle was an accepted color for GSDs once?Look closely at old pics of the GSD Beowulf.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

wherever you find a black malinois, you will find groenendaeler in their pedigree. here is an example:

www.bloedlijnen.nl/stamboom.php?ID=6989#


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Tim is right :wink: Black mals are x-mals with 1 common enceister (Andor v IJsselvloed, a pedigreed groenendaler which was several times dutch champion KNPV)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Selena, if there is an x in front of the breed in those pedigrees, does that mean a cross with something else? Sure are some nice looking GSD heads in there.  :wink:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes X means cross.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Mike! 
That's a lot like some of the good working terriers. They just aren't as open about it. Chances are if you've got a really nasty, hard JRT in the ground, there's a good chance it's got some Lakeland in the background.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

the knpv crosses are a "breed" on itselves, with different "coat types" (x mal, x dutchie, x gsd) :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Selena! :wink:


----------

